# Amazon Fire



## rpeters (Sep 26, 2011)

Amazon new tablet
On Wednesday, Amazon Will Unveil The “Kindle Fire” | TechCrunch


----------



## fralo4truth (Sep 29, 2011)

Yep, one week after I get my own Kindle 3G this thing is announced! Is it worth upgrading when basically all I use my Kindle for is to read?

Anybody on here thinking about upgrading from your Kindle to get this one?


----------



## Pilgrim Standard (Sep 29, 2011)

I am not certain that this is a "replacement" for the traditional Kendle. This is more of a direct introduction into the Tablet PC Market.

I heard an analysis on the Wall Street Journal(radio) this morning of the device. Seems that in the demonstrations only Amazon Employees interacted with the device, the design and build was outsourced, and the next edition KFire design is expected to be much more Amazon influenced. The real shaking that the KFire is making is that the price. 199 is considerably competitive, and will do much to promote the Kendle Market Name provided there are no real drawbacks to the device. Next it will be supported by cloud computing technology in which movies and books will be available in the cloud (external storage) for those who have placed them on the device. 

The real downside to the technology in my opinion is that the device has a meager 8 GB which is about half of the base models available.
Next, this is simply a low end touch screen tablet. The real bonus to the traditional Kendles revolve around the E Ink electronic paper that simulates reading paper and facilitates low power consumption as well as "no glare" reading. The KFire is really in the "Tablet" market, not the EReader market in my opinion.


----------



## Tripel (Sep 29, 2011)

Benjamin is right.
This is not an e-reader. Amazon released 4 new Kindles: 3 are e-readers and 1 (the Fire) is a tablet.

If you're wanting to upgrade your e-reader, don't get the Fire. Get the Kindle Touch. 

If you're wanting to get a tablet at a low price, get the Fire.

The Fire looks like a great product. I don't mind the small storage, lack of camera, or lack of 3G. It's only $199, which is less than half of the WiFi-only iPad. And the new Silk browser sounds impressive.


----------



## NB3K (Sep 29, 2011)

fralo4truth said:


> Yep, one week after I get my own Kindle 3G this thing is announced! Is it worth upgrading when basically all I use my Kindle for is to read?
> Anybody on here thinking about upgrading from your Kindle to get this one?



I have a kindle wi-fi and a Apple I-pad they both serve their purposes. In my humble opinion I would upgrade to the Kindle Touch. Why? because it's cheaper and it uses E-ink. I have noticed that my I-pad sucks when I am outside. This is where the Kindle shines the most!


----------



## ClayPot (Sep 29, 2011)

I think the Fire sounds like a great budget tablet. If you want to do a little video, music, and reading, it sounds awesome. It's really tempting for me because I vanpool very early in the morning, so I can't read my Kindle!


----------



## Elizabeth (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm sticking with the Kindle3 I got last year. Nothing in the new versions interest me too much. I think they removed the buttons on the sides, but I like 'em just where they are and I'd have to buy a new cover.

Plus, we've done too much gadget buying lately. A couple of the HP touchpads(at the fire sale price) and a new laptop after my old had a meltdown. Got one of the Lenovo Thinkpads (thanks to the recommendations in another thread) to replace it. Nice machine, we are really enjoying it!


----------



## J. Dean (Sep 30, 2011)

If your reason for it is just to read, stick with the Kindle. Love ebook readers, btw: they make it easier for authors like me to publish without jumping through the agent/publisher hoops.


----------

